# EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 KO



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2020)

The $299 EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 KO was announced just days ago, at CES, and is the most affordable entry into RTX gaming. What's surprising is that the KO uses a different GPU than other RTX 2060 Series cards. We take a closer look to see what NVIDIA is bringing to the fight with AMD's RX 5600 XT.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Jan 20, 2020)

Goddamn, nvidia have to have bunch of those defect tu104s to make rtx2060 from them. In shaders It's almost missing gtx1650Super from the full chip.


----------



## sutyi (Jan 20, 2020)

Relatively hot.
Relatively loud.
Power limited.
Rifle bearing   Sleeve bearing fans mounted on a card that sits horizontally 98% of the time.

Yeah... think I'll take a pass on this one.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jan 20, 2020)

i guess this card will have a lot of issue cos it is build on a cheap. This will put the card K.O XD
Power limited because of the super budget component used.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 20, 2020)

Good card. Not to mention you can get an additional 5% off from finding yourself an EVGA associate code. The driver stability by itself should also be a bonus.


----------



## gridracedriver (Jan 20, 2020)

my god, embarrassing pcb...


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 20, 2020)

Weird piece of silicon... Seems like the "bad bin" extends to the power draw, or the larger die parasitically increases the power usage...



sutyi said:


> Rifle bearing fans mounted on a card that sits horizontally 98% of the time.


Where is this from?



gridracedriver said:


> my god, embarrassing pcb...


These cards are 110% gated by software power limits, no reason to overbuild the board.


----------



## bug (Jan 20, 2020)

How is this overclocked out of the box when the first review page says it runs at stock frequencies? Yes, the max TDP is a tad higher, but that's not really an overclock.
On the other hand, your first page also says the 2060 Super goes for $300, so who knows?


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 20, 2020)

so now there are three different versions of the GTX 2060, that shouldn't be too confusing to the consumers...


----------



## gridracedriver (Jan 20, 2020)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> These cards are 110% gated by software power limits, no reason to overbuild the board.


sure, just go to savings for a card that costs only $ 300 ($ 400 in DD)...


----------



## Dave65 (Jan 20, 2020)

EVGA!


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 20, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> so now there are three different versions of the GTX 2060, that shouldn't be too confusing to the consumers...


Still two, bud.. reference and super. This is using reference clocks (unless it is the ultra which is overclocked). Unless you are calling it a different card because they used different IO?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2020)

bug said:


> How id this overclocked out of the box when the first review page says it runs at stock frequencies?


I added that part because it is actually significantly (3%) faster than FE


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 20, 2020)

So they're re-using low grade chips from 2070/80 for this?


----------



## sutyi (Jan 20, 2020)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Where is this from?



Mixed up my bearings (lol), it's actually sleeve bearing:


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 20, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Still two, bud.. reference and super. This is using reference clocks (unless it is the ultra which is overclocked). Unless you are calling it a different card because they used different IO?



There is the RTX 2060 (TU106 GPU), RTX 2060 Super (also TU106 but more shader & render units), and RTX 2060 KO (TU104 GPU) .  If I'm a buyer just looking to upgrade my video card but don't keep up with the latest news & reviews my initial thought would be WTF is the difference between all these 2060's from EVGA (they list 17 different cards for the 2060 & 2060 super on evga.com)??


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 20, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> There is the RTX 2060 (TU106 GPU), RTX 2060 Super (also TU106 but more shader & render units), and RTX 2060 KO (TU104 GPU) .  If I'm a buyer just looking to upgrade my video card but don't keep up with the latest news & reviews my initial thought would be WTF is the difference between all these 2060's from EVGA (they list 17 different cards for the 2060 & 2060 super on evga.com)??


so do most mfg....lol

If this is lower/different shader/spec count, then I agree three different skus. For the consumer, it doesn't really matter what GPU die is under the hood... if it is the same specs, its the same thing for all intents and purposes (to me).


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 20, 2020)

Said this before the supers launched, they should just launch cards with 5 at the end of the name... 2060S=> 2065, 2070S=> 2075, 2080S=> ??

That or they should just have done a full refresh of the lineup as much as people would have hated it...


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 20, 2020)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Weird piece of silicon... Seems like the "bad bin" extends to the power draw, or the larger die parasitically increases the power usage...
> 
> 
> Where is this from?
> ...



That was my first conclusion too, this reeks of the 1060's they released on GP104. Worst possible bin but still stable and even worse perf/watt while being a much larger die. That also says a lot about OC potential. Not exactly a winner.









						NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6 GB GP104 Specs
					

NVIDIA GP104, 1708 MHz, 1280 Cores, 80 TMUs, 48 ROPs, 6144 MB GDDR5, 2002 MHz, 192 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Back then the backstory was 'too much inventory'. What is it this time? Looks like business as usual to me  It makes sense too for a cost effective performance card; use all those larger dies as well as you can, and those weak bins have accumulated now.



GorbazTheDragon said:


> Said this before the supers launched, they should just launch cards with 5 at the end of the name... 2060S=> 2065, 2070S=> 2075, 2080S=> ??
> 
> That or they should just have done a full refresh of the lineup as much as people would have hated it...



They kinda did, really, but they needed segmentation in the names between RTX and GTX too and thén still make the updated Turings stand out. It would have been a number-crazy maze even more so. I understand why they picked an "S", it also differentiates Turing RTX further like the 16 series also helps it. This is almost a carbon copy of Kepler Refresh but with an RT lineup alongside. And I think history repeats in that sense too; we got Maxwell afterwards and the initial goal was to have that gen already on 16nm. Now the next one in line is Ampere. I really do hope they won't do another Maxwell with that  Luckily AMD already moved to 7nm so its a VERY hard sell not to do the same now.


----------



## gamefoo21 (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm an old school monster I'd rather my fans twirl at 500RPM at idle and ramp smoothly in response to loads.

Idle stop fans just burn out fans and components sooner. Fans don't like stopping. Also heat soaked coolers are harder to reign in.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 20, 2020)

I think if it weren't for the power/voltage limits these chips might actually go pretty fast. Just because the larger die size makes them easier to cool... But I don't think we will ever know because the GPU guys love their hard power locks and whatnot..


Vayra86 said:


> Back then the backstory was 'too much inventory'. What is it this time? Looks like business as usual to me


I'd guess they are again just trying to get rid of very bad dies without having to actually toss them... Rather sell them on a $300 card than not at all. I think that was the same case with those 1060s, they were also released significantly later than the other cards in the lineup.

Makes me inclined to believe NV actually stockpiles their "almost dead" dies just to stick them in a super cut down configuration later when they actually amassed enough stock to let them feed the higher volume price points. Could be that they are also timing it around when they intend to end the TU106 production.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 20, 2020)

gamefoo21 said:


> I'm an old school monster I'd rather my fans twirl at 500RPM at idle and ramp smoothly in response to loads.
> 
> Idle stop fans just burn out fans and components sooner. Fans don't like stopping. Also heat soaked coolers are harder to reign in.


depends.
my 2070s trio is sitting at 35 degrees,with two high refresh monitors hooked to it.


----------



## bug (Jan 20, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> so now there are three different versions of the GTX 2060, that shouldn't be too confusing to the consumers...


How do you figure? This is not new silicon, it's just the old 2060 at lower price point (if $300 can be seen as low).


W1zzard said:


> I added that part because it is actually significantly (3%) faster than FE


Yeah, I dare you yo pick those apart just by looking at the screen, that's how significant 3% is


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 20, 2020)

bug said:


> Yeah, I dare you yo pick those apart just by looking at the screen, that's how significant 3% is


Well according to NVidia it's worth paying $80 for!  

(see e.g 2060S=>2070)


----------



## bug (Jan 20, 2020)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Well according to NVidia it's worth paying $80 for!
> 
> (see e.g 2060S=>2070)


Yeah, I don't get the 2070. I thought it was discontinued, I expected to go away one stocks cleared. Though it could be pretty hard to clear stock with the 2060 Super available at $400.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice card and great price/performance ratio. I'd just slap an universal GPU block on it


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 20, 2020)

This is a very meh card.  I would have rather they just lowered the price of the linup instead of shoe horning in another card with almost identical specs to the GTX2060.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 20, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> This is a very meh card.  I would have rather they just lowered the price of the linup instead of shoe horning in another card with almost identical specs to the GTX2060.


Didn't they do that? Just the die is different, specs are the same? Aren't we getting a (meager) 3% increase for less money?


----------



## cellar door (Jan 20, 2020)

Why are people hating on this card? Its faster then a regular 2060 and $50 cheaper.

Why gives a flying F what die it is using, and who gives a flying F about 10 or 15watts one way or the other. 

The comments here are ridiculous. And pleas don't cry about sleeve bearings - which half the manufacturers use - for ex. even Asus Strix cards are sleeve bearings. No one cries about those, do they now?

At the end of the day, if this card prompts AMD to drop the 5600XT to something more realistic like $249, then we all win.


----------



## bug (Jan 20, 2020)

cellar door said:


> Why are people hating on this card? Its faster then a regular 2060 and $50 cheaper.


Probably for the reason people don't read. This is neither faster than a 2060 nor is it cheaper. This is _exactly_ the 2060 which has just been given a $50 price cut.

And then there's Pavlov that has everyone seeing x60 and expecting something in the $200-250 range.


----------



## Xzibit (Jan 20, 2020)

cellar door said:


> Why are people hating on this card? *Its faster then a regular 2060 and $50 cheaper.*



Might want to talk to @W1zzard. In the intro page chart he has all 3 2060 + 2060 KO + 2060 Super @ $300.


----------



## yuri_hime (Jan 20, 2020)

bug said:


> Probably for the reason people don't read. This is neither faster than a 2060 nor is it cheaper. This is _exactly_ the 2060 which has just been given a $50 price cut.
> 
> And then there's Pavlov that has everyone seeing x60 and expecting something in the $200-250 range.


The TU104 version of the 2060 is guaranteed to have more GPCs than the TU106 2060. Some workloads seem to scale on GPC count.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 21, 2020)

Damn, even with a half dead slab of TU104 silicon they can give AMD price problems.

But then they don't need to rush to 7nm either. God bless the cheaper node.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 21, 2020)

Xzibit said:


> Might want to talk to @W1zzard. In the intro page chart he has all 3 2060 + 2060 KO + 2060 Super @ $300.


Because his charts change with the times... literally. IIRC, he gets prices off newegg for that chart at the time of writing (not a fan - list SRP/SEP, not what the market is that second - it's worth a mention in writing, but at least list msrp as that shows readers where it started AND where it is). That said, the cheapest 2060 super on newegg is $400 not $300. The only $300 cards on newegg as of this moment is the evga KO, one with MIR, and one on sale for $300. The rest are way more expensive.


----------



## advc (Jan 21, 2020)

I just created an account to ask what's the fuss with the TU104 silicon? Is that a good or a bad thing? Sorry if this is a dumb question, I'm not into deep technical stuff but I want to purchase this card to pair it with a Ryzen 5 2600 and just want to make sure what I'm getting into hah. Another person here even complained about the fans for being sleeve bearing so now I'm kinda thorn if I should buy this especific 2060 model or get another one. And if somebody could recommend me one would be much appreciated!


----------



## Super XP (Jan 21, 2020)

The RX 5800 is the better buy over this release that doesn't seem to fit anywhere.
Those that bought the RTX 2060 for more money: What the? how can Nvidia do such a thing to us? 
Nvidia: Keep your current RTX 2060 and buy the KO version too. 
Nvidia: While counting the $$$$$'s


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 21, 2020)

Super XP said:


> The RX 5800 is the better buy over this release that doesn't seem to fit anywhere.


Que? 5800?


----------



## Scougar (Jan 21, 2020)

So. Faster than a regular 2060 even running at the same speed. 300 bucks, so leaves the RX 5600 XT even with a speed boost with nowhere to go (and bear in mind that that speed boost is only on more expensive AIB 5600s. 

Right now, anything below the 5700 is a bad purchase with AMD. Nvidia have the market sewn up due to AMDs underperforming yet overpriced 5500 and 5600.  The 5700 is the go-to card, the 5700 xt if you are flush.

Ray Tracing isn't worth it this gen so rule that out. (Wait for the next round from both companies).

Honestly, great move from Nvidia with this, and I really can't stand their tactics normally. 

Side note... Same rough price for same perf 3 or 4 years later..... Anyone feeling ripped off yet by both companies?


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Jan 21, 2020)

Comparison after comparison.

Review after review.

the only thing I take away from any of this is that if you don't have a 2080, Super or 2080Ti, you're basically assed out. 

And that's why I went straight to the top. 

Use your credit card.

Take out a loan if you must.

If you buy anything but the best, you will regret it.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 21, 2020)

QUANTUMPHYSICS said:


> you're basically assed out


lol, what does that mean? Assed out of what?


----------



## 64K (Jan 21, 2020)

QUANTUMPHYSICS said:


> Comparison after comparison.
> 
> Review after review.
> 
> ...



Well it's finally happened.

I'm assed out.

The only saving grace for me is that I don't know what the hell that means.


----------



## Scougar (Jan 21, 2020)

64K said:


> Well it's finally happened.
> 
> I'm assed out.
> 
> The only saving grace for me is that I don't know what the hell that means.



I'm not sure either, but I know I bought my wife a better car; sent my kid to the gym; bought myself a better car; bought a house etc.  I'm happy I didn't spend money on a top end card that is clearly about twice the price it should be.  Yeah, my 270x sucks, but it will do for free till I as a consumer am no longer being ripped off.  

I will happily convert spend thousands on my other hobbies like magfed paintball until Nvidia and RTG get their act together.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 21, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Que? 5800?


5700 meant none XT version is what I meant to say.



QUANTUMPHYSICS said:


> Comparison after comparison.
> 
> Review after review.
> 
> ...


I've been pounding away at 1440p  with a Sapphire Radeon 580XT 8GB with no issues to report, all games Ultra High Settings. 
I'll see how Big Navi's baby brother is like and decide on an upgrade. So long as its RDNA2 of course.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 21, 2020)

Super XP said:


> I've been pounding away at 1440p  with a Sapphire Radeon 580XT 8GB with no issues to report, all games Ultra High Settings.


That 60 FPS LIFE!


----------



## InVasMani (Jan 21, 2020)

The core overclock was terrible with that power limit makes me curious how well these card could overclock the core on it with a bios mod though I mean if you can get that core to OC more like 10-15% rather than 2% it would be a lot more interesting.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 21, 2020)

advc said:


> I just created an account to ask what's the fuss with the TU104 silicon? Is that a good or a bad thing?


TU104 is used in 2070S, 2080 and 2080S, so it's weird to see one in a 300USD card. Those chips would probably be unusable in those, so they just cut those and use those as 2060s. Which isn't a dumb idea IMO, better use those in a way or another, than just throw them away.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2020)

Xzibit said:


> In the intro page chart he has all 3 2060 + 2060 KO + 2060 Super @ $300.


Fixed the 2060 Super price, typo


----------



## InVasMani (Jan 21, 2020)

I wonder if Sapphire will do similar to EVGA here with RX cards to cut costs and make them more affordable for consumers. I hope they do we could use more competition and about time a board maker gets back to cost savings to the consumer rather than "bedazzling" the GPU's to consumers at a higher cost to them unnecessarily.


----------



## bug (Jan 21, 2020)

advc said:


> I just created an account to ask what's the fuss with the TU104 silicon? Is that a good or a bad thing? Sorry if this is a dumb question, I'm not into deep technical stuff but I want to purchase this card to pair it with a Ryzen 5 2600 and just want to make sure what I'm getting into hah. Another person here even complained about the fans for being sleeve bearing so now I'm kinda thorn if I should buy this especific 2060 model or get another one. And if somebody could recommend me one would be much appreciated!


TU104 is also used in 2070 and 2080 cards. It was a big deal when it was brought to 2060 Super because it brought with it a 256bit wide memory bus. But this variant does away with that bus, so it's basically the same as TU106. Since the plain 2060 was the only card using TU106, it has probably become cheaper for Nvidia do away with one SKU and carve both 2060 variants out of the same silicon.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 21, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> That 60 FPS LIFE!


144fps when in menu screen lmao. Mostly around 75fps even though my 1440p /144Hz monitor begs for more.


----------



## jabbadap (Jan 21, 2020)

bug said:


> TU104 is also used in 2070 and 2080 cards. It was a big deal when it was brought to 2060 Super because it brought with it a 256bit wide memory bus. But this variant does away with that bus, so it's basically the same as TU106. Since the plain 2060 was the only card using TU106, it has probably become cheaper for Nvidia do away with one SKU and carve both 2060 variants out of the same silicon.



Uhm, RTX 2070 and RTX 2060S are both made from tu106, with chip's full 256bit wide bus enabled.


----------



## bug (Jan 21, 2020)

jabbadap said:


> Uhm, RTX 2070 and RTX 2060S are both made from tu106, with chip's full 256bit wide bus enabled.


Well then, I guess we'll be seeing the 2060 Super moving over to TU104 shortly.
And thanks, Turing is such a mess to keep track of.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2020)

Updated the charts to include RX 5600 XT numbers, to make it easier to compare


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 21, 2020)

@W1zzard Conclusion says "It looks like NVIDIA had some spare TU106 chips lying around that couldn't handle the higher shader counts, so they harvested them in this special project", I think you mean *TU104*. I'd also be interested to know if the shader/ROP count shown in GPU-Z for this cut-down TU104 is correct.

And 3% is hardly a significant performance difference, especially since this card has almost no OC headroom compared to the non-TU104 2060s you previously reviewed.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> I think you mean *TU104*


Correct, fixed



Assimilator said:


> I'd also be interested to know if the shader/ROP count shown in GPU-Z for this cut-down TU104 is correct.


shader count must be correct, no way NVIDIA would fuse the chips to another shader count
No reason to believe ROP count is different. ROPs have been decoupled from MC for a long time


----------



## Scougar (Jan 21, 2020)

I just dont see how the 5600 xt can compete at Thai price point anymore with this Nvidia move.  You would have to be blind to pick the 5600.  And frankly.. if considering the 5600 or 2060 now, you should be looking at the 5700 which last time I looked you could get one for $299.

Note that I have not yet read 5600 xt reviews that just got released.  Assumption is that only higher priced cards have the speed bump.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 21, 2020)

Scougar said:


> I just dont see how the 5600 xt can compete at Thai price point anymore with this Nvidia move.  You would have to be blind to pick the 5600.  And frankly.. if considering the 5600 or 2060 now, you should be looking at the 5700 which last time I looked you could get one for $299.
> 
> Note that I have not yet read 5600 xt reviews that just got released.  Assumption is that only higher priced cards have the speed bump.


I surely would have read some reviews first... the 5600 XT is as fast or slightly faster on average than a reference 2060...(those with the proper BIOS and clocks applied).








						Sapphire Radeon RX 5600 XT Pulse Review
					

Sapphire's RX 5600 XT Pulse comes at $289, which is only a small $10 premium over the AMD MSRP, yet it's faster than the GeForce RTX 2060. The card's cooler does a great job and delivers good temperatures paired with amazing noise levels, and it has fan-stop, too.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Cheapest 5700's on Newegg are $329+ and 6% faster for $40 more.


----------



## Scougar (Jan 21, 2020)

I saw that the reviews were up AFTER I commented, so the. I added the note.  I am surprised the 5600 beats the 2060.. so i need to read reviews at lunch.


----------



## 64K (Jan 21, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I surely would have read some reviews first... the 5600 XT is as fast or slightly faster on average than a reference 2060...(those with the proper BIOS and clocks applied).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can pick one up on Amazon for $320 but I'm not familiar with the XFX brand.






						Amazon.com: XFX Rx 5700 8GB GDDR6 Dd Ultra w/Boost Up to 1750MHz 3xDP HDMI PCI Express 4.0 Graphics Card Rx-57XL8LBD6: Electronics
					

Amazon.com: XFX Rx 5700 8GB GDDR6 Dd Ultra w/Boost Up to 1750MHz 3xDP HDMI PCI Express 4.0 Graphics Card Rx-57XL8LBD6: Electronics



					www.amazon.com


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 21, 2020)

64K said:


> You can pick one up on Amazon for $320 but I'm not familiar with the XFX brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry... +$30 for 6%. Does that change anything? Not the performance /$ metric. 

XFX is fine.


----------



## 64K (Jan 21, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Oh, sorry... +$30 for 6%. Does that change anything? Not the performance /$ metric.
> 
> XFX is fine.



No. It's still too much money for a little gain.


----------



## Scougar (Jan 21, 2020)

2060 KO is knocking on the supers door, so much so that I would just overclock it and be done.


----------



## 64K (Jan 21, 2020)

Scougar said:


> 2060 KO is knocking on the supers door, so much so that I would just overclock it and be done.



Yes but you can overclock the 2060 Super as well and put the gap in performance between them right back.






Actual 3D performance gained from overclocking is 7.8%.









Actual 3D performance gained from overclocking is 8.7%.


----------



## Scougar (Jan 21, 2020)

Absolutely not discounting that you can always clock the super as well.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Jan 21, 2020)

That PCB...  just... omfg... 

"Thermal pads as thick as pencil erasers".


----------



## shoman24v (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow, great card!  And only $300!  I paid $509 for my 1070Ti in April of 2018 and this card is slightly faster for $200 less now.


----------



## Scougar (Jan 22, 2020)

shoman24v said:


> Wow, great card!  And only $300!  I paid $509 for my 1070Ti in April of 2018 and this card is slightly faster for $200 less now.


Prices were massively inflated at that point in time.  They still have not got back to "regular levels", but getting there.


----------



## shoman24v (Jan 22, 2020)

Scougar said:


> Prices were massively inflated at that point in time.  They still have not got back to "regular levels", but getting there.


I do agree.  I took me several months to get my hands finally on that card.


----------



## firejohn (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi,
do you know how to configure Unigine Heaven, so i can compare with techpowerups results?


----------



## bug (Jan 22, 2020)

firejohn said:


> Hi,
> do you know how to configure Unigine Heaven, so i can compare with techpowerups results?


You're not supposed to configure anything, just use the presets. But there will be differences if you're using different CPU/RAM.


----------



## firejohn (Jan 22, 2020)

I just downloaded, installed and pressed play. Or do i have to press benchmark in the upper left, i see it while the thing is running.


----------



## bug (Jan 22, 2020)

firejohn said:


> I just downloaded, installed and pressed play. Or do i have to press benchmark in the upper left, i see it while the thing is running.


I haven't used the thing in a while, but yes, if there's a benchmark mode, that's what you want to use. Iirc, there should be 3 benchmark modes: normal(?), extreme and another one in between.


----------



## firejohn (Jan 22, 2020)

Ok thx, the benchmark just starts while its running without restart. 63,9 avg fps with 780ti. I think a 2060 is worth. But idk if from Nvidia or the more power hungry Frankeinstein card from EVGA ^^


----------



## bug (Jan 22, 2020)

firejohn said:


> Ok thx, the benchmark just starts while its running without restart. 63,9 avg fps with 780ti. I think a 2060 is worth. But idk if from Nvidia or the more power hungry Frankeinstein card from EVGA ^^


Probably EVGA. But feel free to browse some reviews (the one on TPU are quite good) and then make a decision.


----------



## firejohn (Jan 22, 2020)

bug said:


> Probably EVGA. But feel free to browse some reviews (the one on TPU are quite good) and then make a decision.


Hm seems Nvidia with more quiet fans. Wanted to edit comment to avoid mess, but you answered fast.
And OC isn‘t so important here, not much gain in performance, not like with the 780ti. Interesting, Unigine shows 1306Mhz on GPU, though my other tools show 1110Mhz, also in the games i play.


----------



## londiste (Jan 23, 2020)

TU104 and TU106 are not exactly the same architecturally. TU104 has 8 SM per GPC as opposed to 12 SM in TU106 and TU102. TU116 (GTX1660Ti) on the other hand also gets 8 SM. I wonder if that makes any difference. The architectural part related to GPC is Raster Engine, so possibly a little bit more capable in rasterization?


----------



## kings (Jan 23, 2020)

It seems that the chip used in the EVGA KO has greater compute capabilities than the first RTX 2060.


----------



## InVasMani (Jan 24, 2020)

kings said:


> It seems that the chip used in the EVGA KO has greater compute capabilities than the first RTX 2060.


 Wonder how any of this ties in with variable rate shading and RTX mesh shading.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jan 25, 2020)

sutyi said:


> Mixed up my bearings (lol), it's actually sleeve bearing:


EVGA advertise all their new cards use hydraulic bearing which as i understand a marketing term for rifle bearing, so would you consider that a con ?

i hear It is optimal to buy cards that has ball bearing cause they are more resilient to high temperatures like the one on heat sinks


----------



## bug (Jan 25, 2020)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> EVGA advertise all their new cards use hydraulic bearing which as i understand a marketing term for rifle bearing, so would you consider that a con ?
> 
> i hear It is optimal to buy cards that has ball bearing cause they are more resilient to high temperatures like the one on heat sinks


Rifle bearing is fine, sleeve bearing is what you may want to stay away from: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_fan#Bearing_types


----------



## Xuper (Jan 27, 2020)

Compare to AMD cards , do All nvidia cards have VRM/MEM temp ? I checked all Nvidia cards and they only show GPU temp.If they can be visible with MSI afterburner , Why Doesn't TPU write those Numbers in Review?


----------



## londiste (Jan 27, 2020)

Xuper said:


> Compare to AMD cards , do All nvidia cards have VRM/MEM temp ? I checked all Nvidia cards and they only show GPU temp.If they can be visible with MSI afterburner , Why Doesn't TPU write those Numbers in Review?


Nvidia reference cards do not expose VRM temp. Not sure about the memory temp, AFAIK memory temperature is not exposed as standard on reference cards of either Nvidia or AMD (except cards with HBM).


----------



## Xuper (Jan 27, 2020)

londiste said:


> Nvidia reference cards do not expose VRM temp. Not sure about the memory temp, AFAIK memory temperature is not exposed as standard on reference cards of either Nvidia or AMD (except cards with HBM).


well , almost all AMD cards(5700,5600 except 5500 with no VRM temp ) that I checked in TPU review and they do have VRM/MEM temp.I just wanted to check Price of 2070 super and due to various price , i had to check all Nvidia cards (Temp/Noise) and noticed they don't.Hope Nvidia and AIB add this important feature sooner or later.I think this is mandatory feature because this helps consumers.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2020)

Xuper said:


> Why Doesn't TPU write those Numbers in Review?


As others mentioned, the sensors are not exposed on NVIDIA. Only GPU temperature is available



Xuper said:


> Hope Nvidia and AIB add this important feature sooner or later.I think this is mandatory feature because this helps consumers.


While I hope so too, I'm having doubts. At the end of the day all the AMD cards I tested are fine, even mem OC is close enough, and the only difference is the number displayed in monitoring software.
So why would NVIDIA bother adding this feature that just causes drama in social media?


----------



## londiste (Jan 27, 2020)

Xuper said:


> Hope Nvidia and AIB add this important feature sooner or later.I think this is mandatory feature because this helps consumers.


For midrange cards at 150W-ish power consumption VRMs are fine in their bare form. Anything above that - as long as there is anything on VRM (even if it is a crappy heatsink or sevel mm of thermal pad) it will still be fine. There are minor efficiency boosts to be gained from lower VRM temp but these are very limited. Having VRM temperature being reported is cool and useful for us but not really important in the big picture.

There are examples of contrary but these are either unusually high power cards (I am looking at you, 290 series) or totally borked cooling - and by that I mean something like tape left on thermal pad.


----------



## Xuper (Jan 27, 2020)

londiste said:


> For midrange cards at 150W-ish power consumption VRMs are fine in their bare form. Anything above that - as long as there is anything on VRM (even if it is a crappy heatsink or sevel mm of thermal pad) it will still be fine. There are minor efficiency boosts to be gained from lower VRM temp but these are very limited. Having VRM temperature being reported is cool and useful for us but not really important in the big picture.
> 
> There are examples of contrary but these are either unusually high power cards (I am looking at you, 290 series) or totally borked cooling - and by that I mean something like tape left on thermal pad.


for Low/Medium Tier cards , yeah It might be true.but Asus Strix 5700XT will have word with you.GPU temp were ok but thanks to Mem sensor , It was reported 106'c ( according to Hardware Box ).That's why Nvidia/AIB should provide this feature.

edit: Oh don't forget about EVGA GTX 1080 ! they screwed up it due to lack of VRM heatsink , People couldn't see VRM temp ( I'm not so sure If this card does have VRM sensor or not)


----------



## Parn (Mar 18, 2020)

Since x60 is at the market sweet spot, I suppose it isn't unusual to see so many variant of the same card. I believe the same happened with GTX1060 before.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 18, 2020)

Parn said:


> Since x60 is at the market sweet spot, I suppose it isn't unusual to see so many variant of the same card. I believe the same happened with GTX1060 before.


Yeah. 3GB, 5GB for the Chinese, 6GB, 6GB with 9Gbps VRAM and the 6GB GDDR5X versions of 1060 were released.


----------



## Scougar (Mar 18, 2020)

I went with an RTX 2060 for $230. * Big grin *

Gigabyte 3 fan OC model. I couldnt pass it up.  Been superb so far.  No way I was gonna be gouged by either company.


----------



## bug (Mar 18, 2020)

Parn said:


> Since x60 is at the market sweet spot, I suppose it isn't unusual to see so many variant of the same card. I believe the same happened with GTX1060 before.


Yes, but before 1060 the midrange was 1-2 cards going back over a decade.
At the same time, I can't imagine a person that bashes Nvidia for having too many variations of the same card would have been happy if Nvidia only released the original 2060 and called it a day.


----------

